# Ww2 american fighter in the forrest near my house!



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

Hi I came on this forum becouse i have a very important qestion. 2 days ago an old man came to my uncle and told him that he lived in the same house that we live. And that he clearly remembers a day that he was just a little boy playing on the garden, when suddenly he heard a loud airplane engine. He looked up and he saw an american fighter falling from the sky and two paraschuters ejecting from the cocpit.
The plane collapsed on the ground in the forrest behind his house. And the two pilots landed in front of the house. His dad ran out of the house and hiding two confused americans in the giant barrell in front and telling them that the germans are gonna be there soon. And in couple of minutes germans showed up. They were searching for the pilots and were angry couse they werent there. When they left two partizans showed up riding horses they helped the pilots and saved them.... that is what he told to my uncle. And the plane still lies in the forrest waiting to be discovered... at first we did not believe. But then while my uncle was searching the internet. He found a page (the page is in slovenian so you wuldn't understand)that described all plane crashes in our town(our town is called slovenj gradec). And it wrote about the crash i was talking about before. So that means that everything is true. 

I wanted to ask if someone knows of a relative of the pilots that crashed in slovenian slovenj gradec?

Tixiegames

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Could you post the website? Google Chrome has a fairly good built in translator


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Could you post the website? Google Chrome has a fairly good built in translator



It is a piece of a newspaper

http://www.kas-aeroklub.si/Smolcnik/Pristanki v Mislinjski dolini.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Thank you


It is the section that says MED DRUGO SVETOVNO VOJNO


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

The relevant part of the story, a start but not much to go on

During World War II,
in 1944, are in Dravograd
ses-
treading the American fighter plane type
4 erykan that mythical loco-
tive in Otiški Vrh. Strmoglavi-
lo is in Selah near Slovenj Grad-
cu.
It was a beautiful April day when we
three curious
went to search
damaged
the plane. When we are
past the town above Old Square
come to Slovenj Gradec for a clean-
well, we ran into a field trip
the military vehicle that drove-
from the direction of Bukovska vas down the
no, on the road to Selam. Then it is
the vehicle rang from the road to the right,
headed for the hill we were
opposite to lying down. It's at the top of the hill
was a homestead at Hovnikov'


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Narrowed it down a bit..."142 American Aircraft crashed in Slovenia"


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> The relevant part of the story, a start but not much to go on
> 
> During World War II,
> in 1944, are in Dravograd
> ...



😂 half slovenian half english


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 16, 2019)

Verry cool story.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

What does "erykan" mean?......engine?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

This site looks interesting, especially the bibliography at the bottom. About 2350 airmen were rescued out of Yugoslavia
AMERICAN AIRMEN RESCUED


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> What does "erykan" mean?......engine?



It should be a name of an airplane but apparently it is a mistake

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2019)

Sometimes aircraft are referred to by the number of their engines rather than by name, for example, one could say "American four engined bomber" in stead of "American Liberator bomber".

I suspect that article is refering to the aircraft as a four engine type


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

GrauGeist said:


> Sometimes aircraft are referred to by the number of their engines rather than by name, for example, one could say "American four engined bomber" in stead of "American Liberator bomber".
> 
> I suspect that article is refering to the aircraft as a four engine type


 
Where there aircraft with four engines driven by two?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Pilot and co-pilot, B-17 and B-24.


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Pilot and co-pilot, B-17 and B-24.


 Bruh


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 16, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Pilot and co-pilot, B-17 and B-24.


But it says that the plane was shot down by germans whila shooting a train


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

The A-20 was a twin engine with pilot and 3 other crew members. The B-26 was a twin engine with pilot and co-pilot plus other 5 crew members. The B-25 was a twin engine with pilot and co-pilot plus 4 other crew members


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2019)

Can't assume that just because there were two chutes that it was a 2-man aircraft. It may even be a stretch to assume they were from the same plane though it's likely. If they were, then it was not a "fighter plane".

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Given the locality, and_* if*_ it was an American aircraft, then it's likely that it was based in Italy. Although the USAAF had A-20 attack and nightfighter aircraft in Italy, as well as A-26 aircraft, the majority of 'multi-seat' aircraft were bombers - B-24 and B-17.
The A-20 in it's fighter / attack role, would have a crew of two, and a peculiarity of this aircraft was that the pilot baled out first, with the dorsal gunner controlling the aircraft with basic stick and rudder controls in the rear compartment. This was because the pilot had to escape via the roof hatch, and slide down the wing.
However, as already stated, the aircraft in question could have had more crew members, who failed to escape before the aircraft crashed.
The only other two-seat combat aircraft I know of, used by the USAAF, were the British Beaufighter and Mosquito, but it's unlikely it would have been one of those types.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)

Interesting...


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2019)

Clever camouflage - make a B-24 look like a B-17 !!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tixiegames (Sep 28, 2019)

I have finally found the location of the aircraft. An old woman that lives here for ages has told me the spot!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## papageno (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello,
We strongly believe that it was W/O W.J. McInerheny of No 3 Sqd RAAF flying a Mustang III FB290 on April 03 1945. Pilot evaded but his fate later on is unclear as there is some eyewitness reports that he was KIA while trying to make it to liberated areas further south for evac to Italy. A small part of a/c structure was found in the forest with numbers 112 on it which would indicate B or C model of P-51 or Mustang III . Also .50 cal ammunition would support an American manufactured a/c. 
Any additional info on the fate of the pilot would be appreciated. 

Cheerios
sam_o


----------



## papageno (Oct 25, 2019)

This here from 3. Sqd Operations Record book

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tixiegames (Oct 25, 2019)

Omg


----------



## papageno (Oct 30, 2019)

Some additional info came up and it shows that the pilot was RTD 'd to his unit by May 05 45. Happy ending like a lot of the flight crews that were shot down over Yugoslavia during WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 30, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Clever camouflage - make a B-24 look like a B-17 !!



Now they'll never find it, they'll wander round in circles complaining that there's an old Boeing wreck but no B-24 Liberator!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tixiegames (Apr 2, 2021)

About the p51...


I found it 

I found alot more parts but i have not cleaned them yet and this one at least looks like its from a plane... You can clearly tell by all the rivets.

Thank you all for all your help. It was much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

